# Funding For Fertility



## TraceySainsbury

*Funding For Fertility*​www.fundingforfertility.co.uk​
Funding For Fertility is a new site providing the latest information on funding for fertility in your PCT or Health Board.

If you have been diagnosed as having fertility problems you may have encountered difficulties in gaining access to fertility treatment such as IVF, ICSI and IUI funded by the National Health Service (NHS).

We will answer your questions in various key areas, including:

• How fertility issues are currently managed by the NHS

• What fertility care you are entitled to

• To what extent the NHS funds fertility care in your local area

• What you can do if the NHS will not fund the fertility treatment that you are entitled to 

The site includes letter templates to download to send as part of an appeal to both your PCT/Health Board and your MP.

We hope that this website will prove to be a valuable resource that provides information and advice on the options available to you in seeking NHS funding for your fertility treatment.

Tracey

/links

Tony has approved this post


----------



## loops1971

Hi i am new on here and was initially told that i could be refered for ivf through the nhs from my doctor, waited for my appt (all excited)  only to be told when i got there that there was no funding in place !  well i was gutted and absoultely disgusted that they let me build my hopes up and then took them away. I just wanted to know if anyone has challenged the pct regarding funding and won as i am writing a letter to my doctor , local pct and my gynacologist at my hospital to see if there is anything that can be done , i already have a ten year old daughter and they said if i lived in durham then that would of been ok, i think its disgraceful , any feedback would be great as i dont know where to go from here .


----------



## katena

Just as an extra note.....

We all know that getting funding for fertility treatment is a mine field.... each PCT often has its own policy let alone the dreaded 'post code lottery'!

But - my point was aimed at same sex couples..... if your PCT DOES fund TX and you have been excluded due to being same sex...or because you 'haven't been TTC for 2 years' then there are STILL things you can do!

The Commission for Equal and Human Rights are a service there to help and advise you. They have a phone line...and they also have caseworkers who may on board your case and support you through your appeal.

This is an area of interest for the Commission - so make sure you do!!!!

And before anyone asks - i don't work there....this isn't 'an advertisment' but i do know someone who works there ;-) and i know they are committed to providing support and assistance.

Good luck everyone!

k


----------



## TraceySainsbury

Just to add Pink Parents I think also still have added information on fighting for funding for same sex couples too.

Funding For Fertility is one of the topics being covered at the Fertility Show this year, last years got very heated with the questions afterwards.

Tracey


----------



## TraceySainsbury

Ten PCTs in England have now suspended IVF funding, new letter templates have been added to Funding For Fertility to write to your PCT and to the Secretary of State for Health.

Links and information available on this web page: http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/InfertilityAwareness/?id=14755

Tracey

/links


----------



## caspa28

Hi all, 
Just woundering if any one new How you know if you will qulifiey for funding on the NHS, and  if they say no maybe coz say your over weight if you went bk and had lost weight would they change there mind if that makes sence..... How would I find out about finding in my area?  I live in Woolwich SE London prob be getting treatment at newham genral..


----------



## stelle

Hi its taken me 6 years to get funding but that was because my gp never sent off my paperwork for funding. I didnt know this untill i went to an open day at a fertility clinic were i spoke to a lady who deals with funding . She asked me a few questions about how long i had waited my age my weight and when i answeard the question she couldnt see why i hadnt been funded but she did give me a number to the pct to ask them why i hadnt been funded and thats when i found out they never had a referral from gp. I have now got funding but it took a long time for them to sort it. Your BMI has to be below 30 and my age was below 39. I dont know if its different for different areas but they are supposed to tell you why you didnt get funding. Dont give up i neally did but it was only by chance i chased it up. x


----------



## gem421

yay! i have been searching the internet all day to try to find something to help me appeal, you ladies truely are angels xx


----------



## stelle

Hi Gem long time since ive been on here how did you get on with the funding? i still havnt had treatment yet as last year  i had probs with smear so this year we will be starting . Hope you got sorted xx


----------



## Wisp

This is really helpful thank you.  My husband and I were recently told we were 'not eligible' for IVF on the NHS as he has two children, we were really upset and angry that this option was taken away from us. I feel so strongly that this is wrong, he has children yes, but they are not my children and we don't have children together.  It seems so wrong and unfair to be deprived treatment under these circumstances.


----------



## pp1979

Hi all, i am entitled to 2 cycles on the NHS and am currently applying for a 3rd.  I used the template letter from the links on the HFEA website but was told in their reply that they couldnt accept requesrs from patients.  I went to see a private consultant who had more options to offer me than my hospital.  I went to see my GP, with that letter and a copy of the latest NHS fertility treatment policy which is dated 2006 and says they are committed to following the NICE guidelines asap.  My GP is very supportive, took a copy of the information and is going to apply on my behalf.  I would love to share information on this process.  What we are going through is awful and we all should have our 3 goes. Xx


----------



## pp1979

Hi all, not much to update.  I went to see my GP on.6th August.  I phoned periodically to see where they were up to.  Kept being told it was a 30 page form they had to complete and it was taking some time.  Finally on October 8th i was told it had been scanned and sent to the CCG.  So i guess i wait now.  Im prepared to fight for this, with all i have.  In the NHS invested more money in investigations and tailoring cycles, or offered me the chance to self fund certain aspects  i probably wouldn't need a third go.  They were strongly against us putting 2 embies back, even though we had 2 blasts, they then didn't freeze the other blast.  They are now saying, next time put 2 back, but not giving me a next time!! I willl keep you all posted.  If i can help anyone else do the same i will xx


----------



## pp1979

I had a letter to make a GP appointment which i have next week, yes, no or they need more info...


----------



## mrsfrancois

i tried to get funding they told me i was eligible but then retracted that because my husband had a child from his previous relationship. is this fair or accurate should i try and fight it?

Chantal


----------



## pp1979

Hi Chantal, well in my opinion it's definitely not fair but unfortunately im guessing it's accurate, as it applies where i live.  You could always check the NICE guidelines though to see what they say.  Let me know if you need any help xxx


----------



## WolfyOne

Francois unfortunately each area has its own guidelines. I have heard of being rejected due to one partner having previous children.

In our situation, they would have been prepared to fund IVF as neither of us have children, but once the MESA revealed DH has no sperm and we need a donor, they provide no funding, even for IUI. Whilst other areas in the country provide IUIs and IVFs for donor treatments. It's a postcode lottery


----------



## mrsfrancois

It's all seems very all over the place, I do feel each person should be treated fairly it all comes across to me as where ever they can make us pay they will...over coming one thing to be challenged with another...I suppose this is something that we all have to face. 
I'm hearing it's more beneficial and higher chances to take fertility problems abroad I have looked into other countries the prices are definitely better than here in the UK.


----------



## pp1979

I have just been successful in securing funding for a third cycle, even though my postcode means I am only entitled to 2 cycles.  You have nothing to lose if your CCG are not currently following NICE guidelines, to apply for the funding. Xx


----------



## TraceySainsbury

Hi

If you scroll to the bottom of this page: http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/nhs_funding_2 you'll find letter templates to appeal for funding. I'm sorry they were difficult for you to find, NIAC the National Infertility Awareness Campaign has had a new name - Fertility Fairness and there is lots of information on their website also.

Tracey


----------



## mrsfrancois

Thank you tracey I will have a read and see if I can speak to someone regarding my situation. Without this website I would never have known where to seek further advise or help so thank you for pointing me in the right direction 

Chantal


----------



## pp1979

Hi all, as my previous posts i used the template letter on the above website to send to my CCG to request the third cycle but my CCG will not consider requests from patients for an Individual Exceptional Funding request.  They took 6 weeks to reply to tell me that. It may be worthwhile finding out whether your local CCG will accept these requests before you spend the time on a letter.  Ive been successful via a different route but every area is different xx


----------

